# Remember Little Ozzie??



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

These pics soooo warm my heart. Here's the Oz Man. New name is Buster. I love it!!

[attachment=53482:Buster1.jpg]

[attachment=53483:Buster2.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A couple more ~ :wub: 

[attachment=53484:Buster3.jpg]

[attachment=53485:Buster4.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Our Little Buster is in the best home imaginable. I am soooo happy for him, and his family.
His family flippin' ROCKS!!! :rockon: 

Congrats to our little Buster, and to the family. They are all very lucky to have each other.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what sweet pictures! I am so happy that Ozzie has a nice home and a great family! It seems like he gets his fair share of exercise in as well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, wow!!! He looks like he is having a great time!!!! How wonderful!!! :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!! I really love the very last picture of him, he has a big smile  He is one lucky little boy :wub: 

Cathy


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I so hope Kathy sees these pictures. They should erase any doubt she has had. Surrendering a pet is the toughest thing to do. But, she's bound to get joy out of see Ozzie/Buster out running with his people. Look at that face. Hugs to you, dear Kathy.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Buster looks soooo happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

awww he looks like he's smiling :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are some big grins! He looks so great and happy. Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Look at that fur-baby GO!!!!......Enjoying the GREAT OUTDOORS......spending that energy...having so much fun!!!
He looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!!! 

Kathy really did the most selfless thing for Ozzie and deserves so many pats on the back for that.
Letting go is the hardest thing in the world to do when we love someone so much.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You can tell just by looking at him how happy he is. He flies and can smile.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Oh, Ozzie a.k.a. Buster looks so happy! 

These pictures should surely bring a smile to Kathy's face! 

I can only imagine how hard it was to give him up. She truly loved him enough to do what was best for him.

She is always in my prayers. 

I hope she sees these pictures!

Sheila


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

There is nothing as beautiful as a Maltese in flight. A very happy Maltese! 
xoxoxo


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:dothewave: Touchdown! :clap: Run Ozzie Run!!! Way to go Deb. Thank you for finding him a wonderful home/life. Did you email the photos to Cathy? I haven't seen her post for awhile. I hope his joy warms her heart.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 4 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785738


> Our Little Buster is in the best home imaginable. I am soooo happy for him, and his family.
> His family flippin' ROCKS!!! :rockon:
> 
> Congrats to our little Buster, and to the family. They are all very lucky to have each other.[/B]



I still got dibs on being his servant over in Coronado Island Deb... 

I just sent you a cute picture and email about Winter...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW! that is one of the greatest smiles i've seen :chili:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww that brought tears to my eyes. he looks so happy and i'm so glad he found a fantastic new home :biggrin: 

i hope kathy sees it as well and it brings some warmth to her heart to see her baby being so well cared for.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

All right :chili: :chili: There is our little Oz man... having a grand ol' time. :thumbsup: I love it.. He looks so happy... SO HAPPY.... Oh Kathy, I hope you see this... There is your little man and he is doing wonderful! arty: arty:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Deb for sending me a message about Ozzie. I was so happy to see his smiling face. I hope the couple loves him as much as I did and are enjoying his companionship. I am so glad to see him getting all that exercise as he had alot of unspent energy. I hope he is better housetrrained for them.

Please ask them if they are ever this way if they might meet me somewhere so that I could give Ozzie a big kiss! I miss the little booger.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww that is the happiest smile I've ever seen .. I think that last pic is a calendar photo ..

Kathy, if that doesn't warm your heart, I don't know what would ... he is doing great and I hope you get to re-unite with him for a big hug :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now that's one happy little doggie! Way to go, Deb!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go, Deb!!! The work you do is amazing! He looks elated!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love his winning smile.............such a cutie!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

one word describes these photos


HAPPY !


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh these sure are heart-warming pictures


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how the saying..."A picture is worth a thousand words" applies here!!! 

Kathy... I see you've seen the photos and hope it brings some comfort to you. I'm sure the new family loves little Ozzie as much as you do.

I know Quincy's first Mom was heartbroken to have to give him up, but I truly adore this little boy!! I won't say I love him more.. but absolutely just as much and I'm sure the same goes for little Ozzie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We got another update from Leslie on Ozzie who is now Buster.

He looks fairly comfortable I'd say...

QUOTE


> Greetings!
> 
> Buster has been with us nearly 3 months now and we wanted to let you know that he is well and seems quite happy. He has become quite the boating buddy and trots down to the boat to make sure he isn’t left behind. Although the photo doesn’t show it, we do have a life jacket for him now. He seems fearless around the water.
> 
> ...












It's 112 here today and Ozzie/Buster is over in San Diego riding around the bay in a boat and getting his tummy rubbed...  


When I leave this world, I want to come back as a Maltese... :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You made my day. Smiling with tears in my eyes. Some things are meant to be. :yahoo: That fluff is doggone livin' the life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 16 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=806281


> We got another update from Leslie on Ozzie who is now Buster.
> 
> He looks fairly comfortable I'd say...
> 
> QUOTE





> Greetings!
> 
> Buster has been with us nearly 3 months now and we wanted to let you know that he is well and seems quite happy. He has become quite the boating buddy and trots down to the boat to make sure he isn't left behind. Although the photo doesn't show it, we do have a life jacket for him now. He seems fearless around the water.
> 
> ...












It's 112 here today and Ozzie/Buster is over in San Diego riding around the bay in a boat and getting his tummy rubbed...  


When I leave this world, I want to come back as a Maltese... :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Steve, I was LMFAO, at that pic!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Good heavens, he is soooo livin' the life. What a nut. I love him. Ozzie/Buster is a good boy. They are all so lucky to have each other.

I'm still wondering if he will ever run into to Oliver, and Sugar. lol


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! Visiting San Diego (my home town and where my roots are)...and out on the water!!! :yahoo: 
I'd say Ozzie/Buster is living the GOOD LIFE!!! 
I see he still has those cute kissable pink lips. :wub:


----------

